# I'm...hot?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I got this e-mail from OkCupid this morning:
*Hey anxious-dreamer, *
*We just detected that you're now among the most attractive people on OkCupid. *
*We learned this from clicks to your profile and reactions to you in Quickmatch and Quiver. Did you get a new haircut or something? 
Well, it's working!*

I just find this funny because guys never flirt with me or even talk to me in real life. Does anyone else get complimented a lot online, yet get no attention in real life whatsoever? :sus


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I got this email, and i know i'm not hot.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> I just find this funny because guys never flirt with me or even talk to me in real life. Does anyone else get complimented a lot online, yet get no attention in real life whatsoever? :sus


Yeah, I get this too. Not a lot but more than IRL (i.e, never). Weird!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah I get told I am attractive/hot whatever online but never ever ever everer in real life, not even a girl flirting and flashing her eyelids. makes me think that webcams have some kind of dreamy sexy halo going on. CURSE YOU TECHNOLOGYYYYYYY


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I think everyone gets these kind of emails on Okcupid tbh.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes. I've had a few girls online tell me I look hot, etc, and yet I don't get that kind fo attention or those compliments in real life ever. 

Must be how I carry myself in real life? I don't know. 

There's also a chance that people are less willing to put that kind of thing out there in person.

By the way Mezzo, you ARE hot!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quickmatch and Quiver? What are those?


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

@Mezzoforte:I Think you're hot to me


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I get that a lot in real life...never much online. I dont put myself out online.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> I get that a lot in real life...never much online. I dont put myself out online.


Sounds like you need a toy boy lol


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Sounds like you need a toy boy lol


Yep...they all lining up.lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I bet they are Ms.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

I got an email that I'm ugly. Clearly they don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

yep, you're definitely hot  , even though not as how the email mentioned. sometimes sites like that "even though i dont have an account on okcupid" use some bogus fake accounts or bots to send a lot of msgs to new members to make them believe its actually working.. when i used to some sites like that , i used to get msgs from really hot girls, they would make me go "wha?,eh?,huh?" . im sure it would make any new member go "whoah!! this crap really works"... well it never worked for me thats for sure  

however, i think you're super cute =) and i have crush on short hair  , have faith in yourself


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I feel ugly IRL, but online people have complimented me and sometimes even called me cute. I guess it's my social anxiety making me act weird... Online I'm much more open.


----------



## MaskOfSanity (Feb 16, 2012)

I think it really depends on who you hang out with in real life, and how you carry yourself. Girls who are *not* super attractive can get hit on constantly in real life, if they are flirty and friendly, dress sexy, go to bars, etc. I've seen it quite a bit.

But if a girl is intimidating, she might not get hit on at all. SA can make a person seem intimidating... especially if you're quiet and hide that you're nervous. I mean, if people don't know that it's anxiety, they might think you're unfriendly or stuck up, or that you don't notice them at all.

I think this is why a really quiet person with SA can bring out shyness in people who are normally loud.

Either way, you're definitely hot, so I wouldn't second guess that at all.


----------



## BoreDomKillz (Mar 6, 2012)

I get weird compliments like you have pretty eyes or sum **** but the reason why people online get more compliments then in life is bcuz a lot of people have low selfesteem and in real life they would be terrified to compliment some1 due to fear of rejection or some kind of embarressment so online you dont know them or see them so there self esteem rises also confindence if that makes sense


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

You may appear 'hot' to unknown people who have never met you, who only judge from your pictures online. When is online ever like real life, for anything? Its sad when pictures determine popularity. Personality can be shown online also, but to truly know, you MUST meet someone to make the ultimate judgement.

You might look intriguing, to someone who might want to see if they are attracted to you. Being hot, to me, is being generally attractive, in all facets, not just looks, to most, and that is impossible to be for many.


----------



## NeveahSumone (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep most of the guys commenting you are total perverts!


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

You are just as hot irl.

You just have to carry youself with confidence. Irl people can sense insecurity, whereas online they have a picture and nothing else. Irl, people can see closed-off body language, hesitence, avoidance, lack of eye contact etc and still THINK you are good-looking without wanting to tell you because they are put off by insecurity.

So work on confidence and compliments will ensue. I have no idea what you look like but I'm sure you are beautiful.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What can I say? Everybody wants a bit of my millenniummanliness.

.....but "You can't _HAVE_ mah milk 'n cookies!" :spit


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Everybody wants a bit of my millenniummanliness.


Confirmed.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah I got that email too, and I'm definitely not hot.


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I got this e-mail from OkCupid this morning:
> *Hey anxious-dreamer, *
> *We just detected that you're now among the most attractive people on OkCupid. *
> *We learned this from clicks to your profile and reactions to you in Quickmatch and Quiver. Did you get a new haircut or something?
> ...


Yeah I hear everybody gets one of those. But in your defense you are kinda hot. So just go with it.


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Quickmatch and Quiver? What are those?


Clearly they are terms in a fighting video game, possibly a tournament.


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

NeveahSumone said:


> Yep most of the guys commenting you are total perverts!


Not necessarily, I mean I have no excuse, but some of these other pervs could be really nice. 

(I'm on a roll today.)


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I got this e-mail from OkCupid this morning:
> *Hey anxious-dreamer, *
> *We just detected that you're now among the most attractive people on OkCupid. *
> *We learned this from clicks to your profile and reactions to you in Quickmatch and Quiver. Did you get a new haircut or something? *
> ...





tutliputli said:


> Yeah, I get this too. Not a lot but more than IRL (i.e, never). Weird!





wickedlovely said:


> I get complimented online but rarely in person. Wut. :?


and i bet all three of you ladys never quite noticed the high amount of seeing high dogs in your community huh? :| sexy ladys!


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I've gotten that same email from OKCupid, but hardly anyone attractive will send me messages and hardly anyone has ever responded to mine, if they rated me highly, why don't they message me?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> I got this e-mail from OkCupid this morning:
> *Hey anxious-dreamer, *
> *We just detected that you're now among the most attractive people on OkCupid. *
> *We learned this from clicks to your profile and reactions to you in Quickmatch and Quiver. Did you get a new haircut or something?
> ...


Judging by the photo in your avatar you are very good looking, though the email from okcupid is almost certainly a gimmick intended to increase your participation/activity on the site.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Got the same e-mail a while back. They probably do that just to increase traffic from their already established users. 

By the way, you're definitely hot <3


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I have signed up (and deleted) at least dozen times and gotten that message each time.


----------



## Allegory (Jan 8, 2011)

I get complimented never.
Guess I'm not pretty enough.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Who knows why you got that email, but you are definitely hot! ;D


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Sounds like a spam email to make you spend more time at the website.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

missalyssa said:


> You are just as hot irl.
> 
> You just have to carry youself with confidence. Irl people can sense insecurity, whereas online they have a picture and nothing else. Irl, people can see closed-off body language, hesitence, avoidance, lack of eye contact etc and still THINK you are good-looking without wanting to tell you because they are put off by insecurity.
> 
> So work on confidence and compliments will ensue. I have no idea what you look like but I'm sure you are beautiful.


That's a good way to think :yes

Real life confidence and self assuredness is the way to go, build it up with baby steps.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I only get compliments from old ladies irl :lol


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

OP you're hot. Srs. Stop with the low self esteem. :mum


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

I think you're hot mezzoforte. I hope someday I could get to meet you in real life.


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

they want your money.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

arnie said:


> Sounds like a spam email to make you spend more time at the website.


Lol, that's a fair point actually.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I get hit on a lot online but never in person hardly. 

Marilyn Monroe on the Web.
Sloth from the Goonies IRL.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I got the same email from them months ago.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Hahaha, I actually almost never get any compliments on my appearance. If I ever do, it's online. NEVER in real life.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

shyguyy said:


> I got an email that I'm ugly. Clearly they don't know what they're talking about.


Really? Someone told you that?

Tell me their name so I can stalk them down and trounce them.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Sounds like one of those standard emails that get thrown around on websites by the admins to manipulate people.


----------



## xvxSarahxvx (May 19, 2012)

I'm normally to shy to profiles and stuff online so I wouldn't really know but I get alot in 'real life' probably normally because people want to come and talk to me about my hair. Which I hate *squeals from shyness*.

You are all lovely hot people by the way!


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

Now I'm sad I didn't get that e-mail hahahaha


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

Im sure they are just intimidated to approach an attractive girl like yourself. If all you gotta do is click a button and be anonymous, then its easy. But in real life the person would need to approach and put themselves out there. 

Bottom line is, its much easier to say someone is attractive from behind a computer. Doesn't mean your not attractive in the real world. Cuz i for one would be intimidated to approach you irl.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

Funny, I was on OkCupid for a few years but I never once got that message. Guess I'm consigned to the dustbin of bad genetics.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

hotty!!


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I get a lot of attention on my dating sites as in the views I get. I used to get excited about it but now realised that it doesn't mean that they're interested, because they don't message me. They could just be intrigued by my profile and click on it.

I never receive any kind of attention in real life so it's odd that I do online. I guess I come across as really unattractive and awkward in real life.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

im the opposite... well i dont get told im hot in real life but girls tend to get really giggly and flirty around me until they figure out im awkward... but i get literally no attention online


----------



## Icebat (Oct 16, 2011)

I foudn that on dating sites, I often get messages and winks from really ugly girls. And I do mean ugly.
I must be an ugly-magnet or something


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I used to get lots of views on this website because I had pretty actresses as my avatar. Now not so much


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

If I received an email like that on my account, I'd know for sure their site was malfunctioning.

In my whole life I only recall one person (thankfully a female) who ever told me I was attractive, years ago. The first time we met and were hanging out (and I had an immediate crush on her) something came up about my hair and how it turns into a mess if I run my hands through it too much, I don't remember exactly what else but I said something to knock my own looks and she said "you're pretty darn attractive". We hung out a whole bunch of times after that but in the end I didn't know how to take it further with her, each time I tried she kind of slipped through my grasp. After I moved away, about a year later I emailed her a picture of me in my new city and she replied back that I "looked hot". Those were the only 2 times in my life anyone has ever told me that I was attractive.


----------



## bogo153 (Oct 29, 2012)

hmmm, I've never gotten that message


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't you just hate that?

Its like whoa ... calm down girl, contrary to popular belief I am not a piece of meat!!

p.s. my eyes are up here.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

You are just really, really attractive. As many guys here have told you.

I don't know why you wouldn't be receiving the same attention in real life, unless you were putting off signals that you weren't interested or something.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

all dating sites do things like this.. although i think you're hot


----------

